# Bartow/Gordon County



## ABAC33 (Sep 20, 2007)

Just want to have a thread for these 2 counties.  Any information will be helpful to me and hunters in this area throughout the season.  Deer seen, time, kills.  Good luck fellas and gals.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 20, 2007)

copy that


----------



## pnome (Sep 20, 2007)

Saw 2 bucks, 8pt and 4pt at Pine Log wma.  7:30 am 9/9


----------



## FVR (Sep 22, 2007)

Seen a few does on Pine Log.

Allatoona WMA, check in station, Friday, the log showed 2 - 6pts and one doe taken.


----------



## FVR (Sep 23, 2007)

Pine Log sign out sheet.

One button buck
One 6pt
4 does the smallest weighing in at 22lbs dressed.


----------



## ABAC33 (Sep 24, 2007)

Didn't see any from the stand this weekend, but seen 8 around lunch time saturday going in to put up a ground blind for the evening hunt.  They were munchin on a persimmon tree just loaded with deer candy.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 24, 2007)

Button buck with Mamma.  Third time they have passed withing range.   I had them opening weekend, this weekend, and last.  Seem to be tempting fate.


----------



## ABAC33 (Oct 2, 2007)

9/29- Saw same doe and 2 fawns at 8:30.  Almost got within range.  Another fella seen 3 does at 3 different times sat morn in a kudzu patch.  Went to hang stand at 11:30, had cowhorn spike and little 6 pointer walk up on me while i was standing in the bottom lookin for tree to hang stand.  the wind was blowin pretty good and they didnt hear me come in.  walked within 30 yards of me and wandered off bout 10 mins later without seein me standin there with blue jeans and camo shirt on. so it dont matter what you where, as long as your still they aint goin to see you.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Oct 2, 2007)

Seems that everybody in our club has been seeing them at the middle of the day. I know I havent seen anything while in the stand.


----------



## Kennesawhunter (Oct 3, 2007)

Seen several does 8 ish and then 11 ish another few does.


----------



## ABAC33 (Oct 7, 2007)

well, broke the ice for me finally.  connected on a 3 1/2 year old doe 10/6 at 5pm.  had doe and two littleuns feeding under red oak tree.  big doe ran bout 75 yards.  seen only turkeys and coyote 10/6 mornin hunt.


----------



## Kennesawhunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Killed a 4 ft. copperhead on Sun. Oct. 7th. to idiotidiotidiotidiot hot!!!
87* In the afternoon


----------



## ABAC33 (Oct 14, 2007)

well, i dont no bout where yall are at, but 10/13 the deer were movin.  seen 8 does saturday mornin, a handful more durin the day while ridin the roads, and 4 more saturday evenin.  no bucks except a spike.  come on rut, bring them big boys out.  got pictures of a few of the boys but during the middle of the night.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 14, 2007)

10/13 Morning-11 does maybe a few BB's didnt glass them, time I started seeing them was 8:55 last ones I seen was at 11:05
10/14 Morning- saw only 2 does 9:40


----------



## Hunter922 (Oct 14, 2007)

10/13- 5 does 3 fawns
10/14 - 7 does , 3 fawns , 6" spike, and a great 8 pt.(probrably 16-18 inches inside with 4 inch brows and 8 or 10 inch G2'S) had him broadside at 153 yards. I just could not make that shot with comfort or confidence. He acted interested in the grunt call he was half heartedly chasing a doe then they fed together for a few minutes. I honestly thought he would follow the doe but he didn't ,  she came in to 40 yards..the buck and most of the deer were  seen between 7:30 and 10:00 am..from 10:00 am until 1:00 pm only 3 does and the spike..


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 16, 2007)

10/15 Morning- 2 does at 9:25, 4 does at 9:55
10/16 Morning- zero, Nada,nothing
10/17 Morning- saw nothing


----------



## bigmthbass (Oct 20, 2007)

havent seen any deer anywhere...but ran across 18 turkeys and then missed a hog by about 6 inches...gonna try for the hog again tomorrow morning sometime


----------



## ABAC33 (Oct 22, 2007)

didnt see a thing 10/20.  only heard a handful of shots.  im hopin it was the moon thing.  did shoot a doe 10/21 at 10:10.  only deer seen all weekend.  next weekend doesnt seem to be any better with a full moon.  but its supposed to get cold


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 22, 2007)

seen a small 6 following 2 does sunday morning calmly


----------



## ABAC33 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yall guys seein any rubs or scrapes yet??  I just aint seein the number that im used to seein.  maybe they aint started yet.  i killed this 8 pointer 10/24 bout 30 mins to dark.  feeding on water oak acorns with 3 other smaller bucks.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 2, 2007)

my buck numbers that I have seen this year is way down from past years at this time, even my doe numbers are down but are still seeing them just not as many.


----------



## bigmthbass (Nov 2, 2007)

anyone wanna share some secrets where they are seeing bucks


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 4, 2007)

11-3-07   saw a doe being chased by a small buck, hard,  they both bout jumped in the blind with me she was out of breath, he had been running her for awhile I would say she is one of the first to come in around my area I hunt, cause the buck hocks was clean as a whistle and his neck was not swolen. May be the start of something. Location:Bartow county


----------



## ABAC33 (Nov 5, 2007)

found scrape friday mornin, set up for saturday morn hunt.  right after daylight the buck, basket 8, came to his scrape and licked on his lickin limb and then eased off.  had small 6 followin doe, not runnin her really.  come on rut. bartow/gordon county line.


----------



## ABAC33 (Nov 8, 2007)

Yall guys seeing any hard chasing yet???


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 12, 2007)

seen 4 bucks yesterday following doe's 2 of them was together following a doe that came thru earlier and they was about 40 minutes behind her they locked up once but not aggressive and smelling the ground where she walked and doing lip curls (tarsel glands was not black on none of the bucks) also this morning I snort wheezed and rattled in a nice buck. I am thinking we are still in the pre rut faze or in my area anyway. Bartow County


----------



## brkbowma (Nov 12, 2007)

I was going to lunch on Friday in Cartersville, and a guy parked at the Pug Rug store had a monster deer in the back of a truck. Does anybody know about this deer?


----------



## hosemonkey1008 (Nov 13, 2007)

id like to hunt somewhere in bartow county. anyone have any ideas?....please??


----------



## ABAC33 (Nov 14, 2007)

Pine Log WMA or Allatoona WMA.  Just check the regs for open dates and you have plenty of land to roam.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 14, 2007)

brkbowma said:


> I was going to lunch on Friday in Cartersville, and a guy parked at the Pug Rug store had a monster deer in the back of a truck. Does anybody know about this deer?



they was a good one killed off 411 going towards rome  Non typical 160 something I think green score had 3 beams. I seen camera phone pics of it, it was nice


----------



## brkbowma (Nov 14, 2007)

AccUbonD said:


> they was a good one killed off 411 going towards rome  Non typical 160 something I think green score had 3 beams. I seen camera phone pics of it, it was nice



See if you can get some pics to post, I know everone would love to see it.                                                      P.S Thanks for the pm.


----------



## beerickson (Nov 15, 2007)

Does any hunt in the Rome, Kingston area? Im in a hunt club in Kingston-Rome and i have been so busy iv only hunted there once and didnt see nothing? any one else in a hunt club around there?


----------

